# Another bites the dust



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Corn thief's are annoying but fun.
One of my favorite tapers 1 inch to 3/4 11 inches long 10 after the fork tie and drawn to 46 inches with 10 mil lead super accurate and powerful


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shooting bud. I shoot the same taper. They seem to be pretty fast.

Njones


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I love that taper


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

This probably isn't the place to ask, but i've just been shooting 1 inch wide bands and was curious what you all would recommend for cutting a taper on them. Or do I need to buy a length of TBG and cut it from that stock and remake new bands?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You must be tired of eating squirrel by now!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

RealLucky said:


> This probably isn't the place to ask, but i've just been shooting 1 inch wide bands and was curious what you all would recommend for cutting a taper on them. Or do I need to buy a length of TBG and cut it from that stock and remake new bands?


 start new fresh gold and what kind of ammo are you shooting


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

I've been switching it up between 1/2 steel, 3/8 steel and .35 and .44 lead. Would this taper be suitable for all of those?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

.35 .44 work really well for me but what I have found is the .44 is a bit slower but retains really good stopping power I used the 1 inch to 3/4 taper for both with my 46 inch draw


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

.35 .44 work really well for me but what I have found is the .44 is a bit slower but retains really good stopping power I used the 1 inch to 3/4 taper for both with my 46 inch draw


----------

